# Western Movies/John Wayne



## carolmj (Dec 10, 2014)

The actor he has played Mo, Curly, Parson. It seems like he is in just about all John Waynes movies. Does anybody know his real name?


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

Hank Worden?

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0941401/


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I agree, it's Hank Worden. Mose Harper in The Searchers......Curly Fletcher in McLintock!......Parson in The Alamo.


----------



## carolmj (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you so much its been driving me crazy. Thanks again


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

carolmj said:


> Thank you so much its been driving me crazy. Thanks again


Welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I didn't realize he was in 17 different John Wayne movies (according to the IMDB link provided by juniormaj)
.


----------

